# Jobs in Brisbane



## mozzie (Mar 29, 2012)

hi all,
Im moving to Brisbane from Nz soon, Im wondering if anyone know's the situation for jobs in the hospitality industry there at the moment.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------

